# Densglass for interior bath walls



## justinae (Feb 10, 2008)

*Densarmor for interior bath walls*

As a non drywaller is there any issue with using Densglass Moisture and Mold resistant (the yellow stuff) as interior bathroom wall surface (including ceiling)? I'm assuming I can countersink the screws and skim the surface to prep for painting.

thanks and happy new year.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Densglass is a commercial exterior board. I don't know why you would want it for this application. DensArmor Plus Interior Guard is a better choice, but it cannot be used in commonly wet areas or shaft wall applications.

As long as it is not in the bath/shower walls, why not just use MR board?


----------



## justinae (Feb 10, 2008)

To be honest when I called the supplier I just told them to deliver moisture and mold resistant drywall and that is what they delivered. I assumed it would be green board. Like I said I'm not a drywaller but it got me to thinking why couldn't I use it. If it's rated for exterior then it should be above and beyond what I need for a bathroom.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

justinae said:


> To be honest when I called the supplier I just told them to deliver moisture and mold resistant drywall and that is what they delivered. I assumed it would be green board. Like I said I'm not a drywaller but it got me to thinking why couldn't I use it. If it's rated for exterior then it should be above and beyond what I need for a bathroom.


It's not made for finishing and painting and will not do so well.


----------



## justinae (Feb 10, 2008)

even if you skim coat it?


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

You can , but it's just so much more labor intensive. Plus the costs end up being alot more. eg. cost of board, more mud, etc.


----------



## justinae (Feb 10, 2008)

good point and well taken. I think I'll take this as an opportunity to notch another tick on the learning curve with different products. I also think that taping the seams (I'll use mesh) will be an issue as there isn't any taper. But that isn't too different from regular drywall.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck! Tell us how it turned out.


----------



## justinae (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks and will do.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I am wondering how it came out or if anyone has used densglass exterior for interior applications. 
I just acquired 105 sheets of it basically free. Would the material cost savings outweigh the cost to skim coat it for interior use? I am thinking the place to use it would be the ceiling. Then texture.

I also picked up 72 sheets of denshield armor plus.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

maninthesea said:


> I am wondering how it came out or if anyone has used densglass exterior for interior applications.
> I just acquired 105 sheets of it basically free. Would the material cost savings outweigh the cost to skim coat it for interior use? I am thinking the place to use it would be the ceiling. Then texture.
> 
> I also picked up 72 sheets of denshield armor plus.


You say It was free? Give It back!


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

justinae said:


> even if you skim coat it?


Unless you know the outcome of the materials your working with, why take a chance ?


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

blacktop said:


> You say It was free? Give It back!


We get 100" of rain a year minimum warm and humid allways. When there is a super typhoon with wind blowing the water in excess of 150MPH water will get in the house. I want drywall with NO paper. I will by more DA Plus to finish the job. I spoke to one of the drywallers that worked the project this came from and he seems confident in his ability to finish this out without problems.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Used it once for interior about 8yrs ago. skimmed it. 

Don't hear much about it nowadays. :sailor:


----------

